# OLD ORCHARD JUICES



## NorthernWinos (Dec 11, 2006)

Has anyone used any of these juices to make wine???

http://www.oldorchardjuice.com/juices/premium/premium-selector.htm


----------



## bmorosco (Dec 11, 2006)

Now thats a good Idea!!


----------



## summersolstice (Dec 11, 2006)

I've used them to make pyments (mead) but always in conjunction with frozen fruit. The juice and the fruits have been seperate varieties though and I found the juice to be of high quality, imparting good flavor.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks...now I have to try to find some....but imagine the Vintners Harvest Wine Bases are still a good value.


----------



## OGrav (Dec 11, 2006)

I''ve been looking at them recently as well. I bought a pomegranette/blueberry version to taste test and it tasted great. You could taste the blueberry juice in it. I'm finishing up an ocean spray blueberry cranberry gallon. I'll see how it tastes after all done.


----------



## bj4271 (Dec 12, 2006)

NW, I've got a 1 gal batch of Berry from them going now. Will stabilize this weekend. Sure smells/tastes good so far.


----------



## Funky Fish (Dec 12, 2006)

I've used the frozen old orchard concentrates, but not the juice in bottles.


----------



## bmorosco (Dec 12, 2006)

bj4271 said:


> NW, I've got a 1 gal batch of Berry from them going now. Will stabilize this weekend. Sure smells/tastes good so far.




What is the criteria that everyone looks for in a juice they want to make into wine...IE: 100% pure...etc...


----------



## bj4271 (Dec 12, 2006)

I like there to be no additives, but I accept Vit C or other vitamins.


Strong flavor/aroma. I buy the 64oz bottles in the store for about $2 +/-. When I open them to use, if not enough aroma/flavor, I drink them - otherwise I use them to make wine in 1 gal batches (2 bottles).


----------

